# Office Visit with Blood Draw



## dsmith03@hotmail.com (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm new to coding for family practice. Can an office visit be billed if the patient only had blood drawn?


----------



## lgardner (Jul 10, 2015)

dsmith03@hotmail.com said:


> I'm new to coding for family practice. Can an office visit be billed if the patient only had blood drawn?



no.
you would only bill the draw (and the lab if done in-house).


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 10, 2015)

No you bill only the blood collection code.


----------

